# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  41 waiting on blood work.

## HEVEW8

I quit drinking in January this year, started a clean diet and have come down from 190lbs to 175lbs, I also work out religiously 4 times a week, push pull routine. 3 months ago I tried a "Natural Test booster" from a local bodybuilding shop, unbeknown to me the company spiked the supplement with some kind of steroid !! At week three I was feeling like a GOD, had energy, super high sex drive and a overall sense of well being! But HOLY SHIT after the bottle was empty it took a week for me to feel the side effects,...no energy and no sex drive, I tried so hard to get a erection and nothing..... Now here I am two months later my sex drive is back but not how it used to be naturally,... I went to the doctor and he prescribed me Lavitra,... I emailed him to let him know that I don't like the way Lavitra makes me feel and I want to look into TRT,...so yesterday he set me up with blood work test and will let me know if there is a problem. I am with Kaiser, so when the test comes in, I can see the results on-line and will post them. They only took one vile of blood, hope he ordered the right test. The company of the "Natural test booster" is Bell Pharm, and the product is PRIMOTEST. Word to the wise,...stay away! I still wonder what the hell they put in it,..it was a dry gaining steroid, maybe Deca or Halo....whatever it was, shit worked good!

thanks for reading
Ruben

----------


## HEVEW8

Got my test back,...... they did not break it down,..going to email the Doc and see what he wants to do next...

----------


## bp2000

Is that all you got? You need a full panel done. On Testosterone you really need to look at "free" testosterone to see where your at.

----------


## HEVEW8

I emailed the Doc to ask what the # means,..is it bound test or free test,...see what he replies back tomorrow.... I will try and find out if they offer a"serum total testosterone test."

----------


## austinite

You need test, free test and estradiol. I usually pickup lipids, too.

Congrats on your progress and quitting drinking.

----------


## marcus300

Well done on your progress so far but you need a full blood panel done so you know what you working with

----------


## HEVEW8

Ok, new update, screw Kaiser, they are giving me the run around. I went to the male clinic here in San Diego and got a full panel blood work done. They want $1560. For a year of treatment, that includes blood work every 6 wks and my prescription. They pushed for me to get b-12 for a additional $300.for a year, But I declined. They were going to give me a dose of 200mg test cyp right then and there, before my blood work came back which I thought was odd, so I declined, I want to know my levels first. Plus I was freaking out at how fast the whole process was and I started second guessing myself about if I want to do TRT or not... Just got over whelmed...and I'm still worried about the whole needle thing, to most it's no big deal, but I'm a worry wart( prob due to low test) that I'm going to do it wrong and **** myself up... Also should I cycle for 12 weeks and come Off for four,.. They never went over that,.. I don't want my nuts to shut down! Any advise would help me stop freaking out... Lol

----------


## HEVEW8

Test results back from the male clinic,.. My free test is 349 and my Psa is 0.5, the scale goes from 348-1000, so I went down and got my first shot of test cyp 200mg/1cc. It wasn't so bad, I didn't even feel it... And I was all stressed out about it too....LOL. My next visit I will inject myself and they will give me a 8 wk supply to take home and my next blood test will be in six weeks, so for the mean time, it's Buisness as usual, clean diet and hard workouts along with good sups,(amino core) and (bio force)=creatine... And 100% whey isolate,.. I do a 40 protien - 40 carbs- 20 fat diet.

----------


## nycdave

Curious to hear how this goes for you. I suspect the test will really make you feel great and your athletic performance will improve quickly. Are you injecting 2x per week? Seems like you might want to do that to keep the test levels constant. Also, what gauge needle are you using? I had 23s but switched to 25s which were more comfortable for me. Look forward to hearing an update on your progress.

----------


## HEVEW8

Hi nycdave,.. This week is my 3rd week on 200mg test cyp,. The first week I felt incredible on the third day, had plenty of energy and a great sense of well being, labido started getting better,.."not great" but better than what it was,( and my wife is HOT too!) on the fourth day I had weird anxiety that went away and 5th and 6th day started feeling lethargic again, got my 2cd dose on the 7th day (Thursday) so today Im on the 5th day; Im feeling good, had a great chest and tricep workout yesterday, broke through a plato with weight and had energy for the rest of my workout. Im also taking b12 injections my first dose was on the sec injection, so that might be why i'm not lethargic, or the 200mg of test are starting to do its job......I'm using 23s gauge and my wife injects me,..I can't feel a thing... Im going to see how I do with weekly injections for a few more weeks, then try the bi weekly injections to see how i feel. I get my blood work done in 3 more weeks so they will asses my #'s and adjust from there,...Im not on any estrogen blockers or hcg ,..they want to see what my body is doing first.... I'm going to move my injection day up so that Im doing them on Sunday, so tonight I will inject and then on this coming Sunday.... Thanks for the interest! Ruben.

----------


## steroid.com 1

Hey HEVEW8 - I urge you to come over to the HRT forum and read the stickies and some of the posts.

TRT protocols are not as straight forward and easy as they appear.

200mg of Test Cyp is at the high end of the dosage amounts prescribed by TRT Physicians in the know.

There are many other pathologies and conditions that can lead to Hypogonadism like Hypothyroidism which has many of the same symptoms as Hypogonadism.

What are you E2 levels? Are you presenting with signs of elevated E2? The fact that you are not on any Aromatase Inhibitor and at 200mg of Test a week combined with the feelings of being lethargic could very well point to elevated E2.

Read the sticky I wrote in the HRT forum in Estradiol Management and HCG as well.

When you get your blood work, post it in the HRT forum complete with ranges and we'll jump in my friend. 

gd

----------


## HEVEW8

gdevine thanks for the concern, I asked about AI's and they said they wanted to see my blood work after treatment started,.. I will try to get my first initial blood work and post it in the HRT forum. I will say I feel incredible right now, aside from some slight aches in my testicle's, I have been noticing a huge difference in energy and motivation. I want to be taking HCG and AI's,... Just waiting on them.... maybe I should call and voice my concerns see what they say.. They also use HCG for weight loss they were saying..., how does that work?.....
Thanks
Ruben

----------


## steroid.com 1

Your Doc's are doing the right thing believe it or not.

They want to see how you respond to exogenous testosterone first before adding in anything else...one thing at a time approach and common.

But not all TRT Doc's take this approach.

You are HPTA suppressed thus the ache in your testes; that is the first sign of testicular atrophy and why you need HCG . *Read the sticky in the HRT forum I wrote on HCG...it will tell you much.*

You may want to contact your Doc and tell him what you are experiencing now and that may accelerate his seeing you again to pull blood. 

Much of what you are going through is normal when first starting out.

Learn about E2 management and why you need HCG...I can't stress enough how important this if for your ongoing health.

Good for you to take charge and make a difference in your health and your life...TRT is for life...and an excellent one at that!!!

Peace.

----------


## HEVEW8

THANK YOU for chiming in gdivine!,.... The only time my testes ache is after a ejaculation,...or when I have a all night erection, which is a blessing, a few weeks ago It was extremely difficult to get aroused, even watching erotic movies it was difficult,..but now I'm feeling so damn good and strong, my workouts are rigorous and powerful I feel like I'm 25 again! Also I used to feel sleepy during the day, constantly yawning,..during the first 3 treatments it went away, but now it seems to be occurring again probably the e2 building up..or Im killing myself with such awesome workouts..hehe.? Why is estrogen abbreviated E2? I have read all your sticky's and understand them, looking forward to being a life long member here and helping out when I can. I will start posting in the HRT section when I get my next blood draw. On a diffrent note, I'm not taking 200mg as last stated, my dose is 3/4 of a CC, so its more like 175mg since the dosage is 200mg pr CC...right?...,.I have been contiplating doing two shots a week since I start dragging toward the end, but I want to wait till I'm on AI's and HGC, that might help the drop I'm feeling toward the last few days..?.... Again thank you and too all that have chimed in!
Sincerely
Ruben

----------


## steroid.com 1

By splitting your Testosterone injections from once a week to twice a week will go to help with E2 control...less highs and lows. Being that you are not on any type of E2 therapeutic meds you might want to consider this now not later.

Your dose, even at 175mg is a lot for TRT. Your next blood work will tell you the truth.

From the E2 Sticky: Estradiol is simply a class of Estrogen of which there are about 30 different types. Estradiol (E2 or 17β-Estradiol, or as Oestradiol) is a sex hormone . *Estradiol is abbreviated as “E2” as it has 2 hydroxyl groups in its molecular structure*. It is known by many of us as simply “E2 “as its abbreviation.

----------


## HEVEW8

Had a chance to go in for a visit today,.. I told the doctor about the slight ache in my testes after ejaculating, he said " it was the first time he had herd of such a thing"... He asked me a few other questions, like how my erections are on a scale from 1-10 , and how I was feeling in general, I told him I'm 10 for 10 on erections and I feel incredible,.. He then recommended lowering the dose to 100mg 1/2cc a week and doing bi- weekly injections 1/4cc Sunday and 1/4cc Thursday and we will wait for my next blood work and go from there... I told him i have been researching HRT and that most men are on a regiment of HCG and AI's,.. He told me that HCG is a women's horemoan and that he wants to see my levels and adjust the dosage before going with AI's. So I will be pinning twice a week and waiting for my first blood work... Will post in the HRT section when I get the blood work done.

----------


## kelkel

Hev you've been given great advice from GD. Run with it. He's one of the best this forum has regarding HRT!

----------


## steroid.com 1

Your Doc is doing a lot right so I am encouraged.

He needs to know that HCG is an LH analog and it will help keep your HPTA in tact and your testicles functioning.

Read this my friend; it will tell you why you really need HCG: http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...ou-should-know.

----------

